# مكتبة الملتقى



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخوتي اتمنى ان تقبلوا مني هذه الهدية المتمثلة في مجموعة مخططات مدينة باريس واضحة من شانها ان تعينكم في معرفة التطور التاريخي لهذه المدينة و كذلك تعطيكم لمحة عن سبب بروز هذه المدينة في العالم كاول مدينة تجمع بين العديد من المميزات منها الجمالية و العمرانية و العديد ايظا

كما ان هذه المحططات ليست في حقبة زمنية معينة بل في كل الحقبات منذ 1555 الى 2001



كما انصح كل من يريد ان يقوم بتحليل عمراني او دراسة مدينة ما ان يتحصل على هذه الخرائط ستنفعك اقولها ستنفعك لانها نموذج المدينة المثالية 

اخيرا دعواكم اخوتي جزاكم الله خيرا

http://www.filesin.com/F08EC130769/download.html


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

*Santiago-Calatravas-sketchs اسكتشات سانتياغو كالاترافا*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته حبايبي اقدم لك الذي لم يسبق لكم ان شاهدتموه المهندس الاسطورة santiago Calatravas مع مجموعة رهيبة من السكاتشات االتي قام بوضعها لانجاز مشاريعه :63: تعلموا ياااا اخوة تعلموا اين نحن من هذه الافكار :86: الرجل تاتيه الافكار من اشياء نظحك عليها مش واخذين بالنا عليها خالص :67:


الرابط http://www.filesin.com/10B2D131529/download.html


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

*تحليل مجمع سكني نصف جماعي بمدينة أولاد جلال*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اخوتي احببت ان اشارككم هذا العمل البسيط لاحد الاصدقاء لي قام به لانجاز تحليل لمجمع سكني و 

كانت دراسة ممتازة لحد بعيد اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم و انا مستعد لا احضر لكم الذي يفيدكم دوما ان 

شاء الله فقط بمقابل ان تدعوا لي من صالح دعائكم بارك الله فيكم

الملف بصيغة rar و ذو حجم 1,5 ميغا 

الرابط 
http://www.filesin.com/BC048131759/download.html


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

*مخططات و واجهات و مقاطع لمستشفى الشفاء بمدينة غزة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


مجددا اخوتي معكم و على الدوام ان شاء الله هذه المرة احضرت لكم مجموعة لاباس بها من 

تفاصيل مشروع مستشفى الشفاء بمدينة غزة في فلسطين تستطيعون القاء نضرة عليه في قوقل 

اعتبره لمسة فنية ولا اروع اترككم مع الرابط لا تنسوني من صالح دعائكم احبتي وفقني الله و 

اياكم لما فيه الخير لنا الجميعا

نوع الملف rar حجمه 13 ميقا فقط

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/49BD2131754/download.html


----------



## عماد بن سعدي (29 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك 

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

و فيك بارك اخي الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد انضر للاسفل ستجد get file يالون الاخضر اذا لم تستطع معالجة المشكلة ساقوم بالرفع من مكلن اخر تحت امرك اخي


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

*تحليل منزل اشيريك لويس خان esherick house of louis khan*

اخوتي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اظن ان كل طالب هندسة معمارية يعرف هذا المعماري الكبير صاحب اشهر منزل في عصرنا الحالي 

esherick house اقدم لكم هذا المنزل مع تحليل له و كيف كانت لمسات لويس كان لتصميمه وكذلك 

اندماجه في محيطه و الكثير من الاشياء التي لا تخطر في بالنا قام لويس كان باستعمالها انصح 

بمشاهدة هذا العمل دعواكم احبتي

الملف rar حجمه 15 mb فقط

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/77AC1131794/download.html


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

*مشروع فندق 5 نجوم على الاوتوكاد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

احبتي اقدم لكم هذا المشروع الجميل لاحد الاخوة في الجزائر قام بتصميمه على الاوتوكاد اتمنى ان 

ينال اعجابكم واتمنى ان تبلغوني ان كانت الروابط لا تعمل حتى اغيرها لكم بارك الله فيكم

الملف RAR حجمه 7 ميغا

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/A1BD6131859/download.html


----------



## eng.maryam.m (29 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم 
الرابط لايعمل


----------



## Eng.zeky (29 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا*
*الرابط يعمل *​


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

و عليكم السلام 

اخي الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد انظر الى اسفل الشاشة ستجد هذه الجملة بلانجليزية get file مكتوبة بالون الاخظر انقر عليها ثم اكتب النص بعدها اظغط على داونلد اتنمى اكون افدتك


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

و اياك اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## readys13 (29 يناير 2012)

*الاعتبارات العامة لتصميم المستشفيات*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي اقدم لكم الان دراسة لو فيه مجال اقول اكثر من ممتازة لقلت هي دراسة معمقة في اخرها يستوعب الطالب في العمارة كيفية تصميم مستشفى و على اي اساس يصمم المستشفى و انواعها و مميزات كل نوع و الافضل من هذا كله مجموعة من الامثلة الكتبية و الواقعية حتى ترسخ في ذهنك كيفية تصميم مستشفى الذي قال لي استاذي عنه  الذي لم يصمم مستشفى او سجن في خلال دراسته الجامعية بالكية لا اعتبره درس شيئ في الكلية و ذلك لاهمية هذا الامر و حساسيته الشديدة فاي بلد ان اردت معرفة درجة تقدمه انضر لبنيته التحتية ابتداءا من المستشفيات لذلك انصح بشدة الاطلاع على هذه الدراسة المذهلة من الاخوة جزاهم الله كل خير 



وان كان الرابط لا يعمل ابلغوني 


الرابط 

http://www.filesin.com/41BC3131977/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*عمارة بني مزاب architecture du mzab*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

الى كل الاخوة الذين يحسنون فهم الفرنسية اقدم لهم هذين المقطعين لعمارة بني مزاب في 

مدينة غرداية بصراحة فيديو يبين لكم جمال و عبقرة هذه العمارة التي يرتاح الكوربزيي عندما 

يزورها على حد قوله لا اطيل عليكم 


ملاحضة مهمة نوعية الفيديو ليست جيدة اعذروني اعطيها 6,5/ 10 


الملف 1 rar حجمه 44 ميغا

الملف 2 rar حجمه 42 ميغا



الرابط الاول http://www.filesin.com/9E72D131261/download.html

الرابط الثاني http://www.filesin.com/FE216131486/download.html


----------



## mostafa2021 (30 يناير 2012)

شكرا ايها الأخ الكريم


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*دراسة تحليلية لمجموعة من مراكز اعمال شهيرة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بر كاته

اصدقائي اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم هذه الدراسة المتواضعة لمجموعة من مراكز اعمال شهيرة من 

خلالها تستطيعون فهم هذا النوع من المنشات القاعدية الذي غيب بالكلية عن الساحة العربية 

انصح بمطالعة الدراسة و الاستفادة منها

الملف rar حجمه 6 ميغا

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/F8838132047/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*مشروع مركز تجاري على الاوتوكاد 1 ميغا فقط*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

زملائي اقدم لكم مفاجاة اليوم مشروع كامل على الاوتوكاد لمركز تجاري قام بتصميمه احد الاخوة 

الجزائريين بصراحة مشروع جميل يحتاج منك ان اطلالة ولو فيه مجال للنقد مرحبا لا اطيل عليكم 

اخوتي فالرابط ادناه و الملف صغير جدا 1 ميغا فقط

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/89110132555/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*مشروع حرم جامعي 4000 مقعد بيداغوجي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
زملائي الكرام اقدم اليكم هذا المشروع الرائع لحرم جامعي كبير يضم 4000 مقعد بيداغوجي كاملة 

مهياة داخليا و خارجيا اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم بالتوفيق 


الملف rar حجمه 16 ميغا

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/50F9D132575/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*مجموعة من الخططات و الواجهات و المقاطع للعديد من المساجد الجميلة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي رايت في احدى المنتديات هذه المشاريع الجميلة لبعض المساجد فاحببت ان اطلعكم عليها 

فالموظوع ليس مني انا و لكن منقول لا اطيل عليكم الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد ان شاء الله


الملف rar حجمه 11 ميغا 

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/B2E3A132617/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*مجوعة 5 فيديوهات تعليمية tutorials لبرنامج MAYA الذي تخطى برنامج 3ds*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بدون اطالة اقدملكم دروس تعليمية ممتااااوة لبرنامج المايا المبهر الذي لم يجد برنامج 3ds اس طريقة 

لتخطيه الصورة في المايا احبتي اظن انك لن تميز بينها و بين الصورة في الواقع انصح بشدة تنزيل هذا البرنامج ولكم مني هذه الدروس الرائعة


الدرس الاول حجمه 11 ميغا الرابط http://www.filesin.com/F4A57132639/download.html

الدرس الثاني حجمه 18 ميغا الرابط http://www.filesin.com/8BF2E132651/download.html

الدرس الثالث حجمه 15 ميغا الرابط http://www.filesin.com/A73A0132665/download.html

الدرس الرابع حجمه 12 ميغا الرابط http://www.filesin.com/44898132672/download.html

الدرس الخامس حجمه 13 ميغا الرابط http://www.filesin.com/FFA70132679/download.html


----------



## thefox_220 (30 يناير 2012)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*العملاق الاوروبي حضر كتاب traité d'architecture et d'urbanisme bioclimatique*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كالعادة اخوتي لكن هذه المرة مع كتاب نااادر جداا :28: لم احصل عليه الا بعد تعب و كد :1: وهاهو 

بين ايديكم يبلغ ثمنه 80 يورو لكن ليس معي انا فهو متوفر بالمجان لديكم تمتعوا به ولا تنسوني 

من صالح دعائكم والله تعبت للحصول عليه


الرابط يعمل بشكل جيد http://www.filesin.com/5ED1A131649/download.html

اتمنى رد منكم جزاكم الله خيرا

صورة الكتاب


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

العفو اخي


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

hاتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

اتمنى من الاخوة الزائريين تقييم الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*هيكلة المدينة الجديدة بالجزائر العاصمة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اتمنى ان سنال اعجابكم هذا المشروع المميز لاحد الاخوة الجزائريين هيكلة المدينة الجديدة الجزائر العاصمة 


الاحجام لا تتعدى 1 ميغا ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم
ان لم تعمل الروابط اعلموني

ER.rar http://www.filesin.com/F2A46133152/download.html 

facade.rar http://www.filesin.com/86363133154/download.html

RDC1.rar http://www.filesin.com/241FD133167/download.html

RDC.rar http://www.filesin.com/D4170133170/download.html 

HABITAT.rar 
http://www.filesin.com/E0080133172/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*مستشفى 400 سرير على الاوتوكاد ولا اروع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

فقط اريد ان انوه ابتداءا ان هذا المشروع هو تابع لاحد الاخوة في احدى المنتديات و لا اريد ان انسبه ل نفسي لكن نضرا لفائدته التي اتمنى ان تجدوها به لم استطع ان اتركها هناك ولا اتي بها اليكم

المشروع عبارة عن مستشفى 400 سرير على الاوتوكاد رائع لاحد الاخوة قام بتصميمه على الاوتوكاد اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم 



http://www.filesin.com/0E875133195/download.html Sections-Elevations.rar

http://www.filesin.com/84ABF133190/download.html PLANS


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*صور لمقاطع و مخططات واجهات لاجمل فلل عربية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اقدم اليكم اخواني هذه الباقة المتميزة من فلل تتضمن مقاطع و واجهات و مخططات لفلل جميلة احسبها انا جميلة لا ادري كيف ستنضرون اليها وفقكم الله الرابط في الاسفل



http://www.filesin.com/ABE4D133205/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*عن قريب جدا architecture details انتضروني*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي عن قريب جدا ساوفر لكم كم هائل من تفاصيل لبعض العناصر المعمارية 



ابواب نوافذ سلالم جدران اغطية بلاطات مصاريف المياه و العديد الذي لا يخطر في بالكم 

انا بصدد رفعهم افيدوني بدعواكم اخوتي كما افيدكم جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

اعرف اهمية هذه المادة في العمارة لذلك اردت ان اقدم لكم احسن ما عندي عنها اتمنى ان تنال 

اعجابكم فهو كتاب مميز و فريد عن كيفية الرسم و تقنياته و ابجدياته

حتى انه يعلمك كيف تمسك القلم يبدو الامر مظحكا لكن الواقع مختلف تفضلوا لترو الامر بانفسكم

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/D556D133229/download.html


----------



## eng.maryam.m (30 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
تصميم رائع ولكن ممكن شرح المخطط اكثر وأيش الفكره المميزه ب تصميم الفندق ؟
وماهو الستايل المتبع في المخطط؟ لأن انا عندي تصميم فندق وحابه ادخل استغلال الطاقه الشمسيه بس مش عارفه فـ ممكن مساعده ؟؟


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*حصري(((((( لوس انجلس تاتيكم باجمل فللها لا تفوتوا الفرصة ...... شي كبير يا عمري شي كبير*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اخوتي اقدم لكم اليوم تحفات فنية لا توصف و لا تقدر بثمن فلل من لوس انجلس لعندكم هنا لن 

اطيل بثرثرتي هذه المرة الفلل ستكلمكم وحدها 

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/EA968133239/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*تصميم فندق من نوع اخر على الاوتوكاد ارجو الاطلاع*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اتيتكم بفندق ثاني اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/D1893133248/download.html


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*من انجازي تحليل ارضية مشروع بطريقة لم يعدها الطلبة في الكلية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اقدم لكم تحليل جد مفيد بطريقة مثيرة لارضية مشرو ع ستاتيكم تفاصيله فيما بعد 


الرابط http://www.filesin.com/9C2EA133254/download.html

دعواتكم


----------



## readys13 (30 يناير 2012)

*لكيد لن تتوقعوه الكتاب المثير للجدل اكيد مش عند العرب 101-Things-I-Learned-in-Architecture-School*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي اخواتي اتقدم اليكم بهذا الكتاب الذي من شانه ان يعينك في فهم برنامج دراستك في كلية العمارة اترككم مع الكتاب 

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/618E6133259/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

اختي هذا المشروع لفندق 5 نجوم فكرته التصميمية مبنبة على الاندماج مع المحيط و الاخذ بعين الاعتبار العادات و التقاليد المعمارية الشارية في المنطقة و الستايل الذي يميز المكان المتواجد به اما الذي تسالين عنه توضيف الطاقة الشمسية انصحك بدراسة كتب التنمية المستدامة وعندي كتاب رائع اقدمه لكي http://www.filesin.com/5ED1A131649/download.html


لديي فندق اخر لعله يساعدك ايظا ي انجاز مشروعك

http://www.filesin.com/D1893133248/download.html

اتمنى اكون افدتك


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*افسحوا الطريق وصل العمدة architecture details تفاصيل ابواب نوافذ بلاطات .....*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

كما وعدت ولن اخلف وعدي وصلت التفاصيل ستعجبكم باذن الله موفقين


ابواب و نوافذ باحجام و اشكال مختلفة http://www.filesin.com/F2E18133341/download.html

سلالم http://www.filesin.com/C4FCD133342/download.html

اساسات http://www.filesin.com/D860D133344/download.html

نافورة http://www.filesin.com/3A620133345/download.html

وصل عمود كمرة من حديد http://www.filesin.com/90F73133347/download.html

منويزري بالخشب http://www.filesin.com/E6F23133348/download.html

مجموعة اخرى من المقاطع التفصيلية الدقيقة للعناصر المعمارية 

http://www.filesin.com/729D3133213/download.html


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (31 يناير 2012)

مشكور يا باشمهندس يا صادق الوعد.


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (31 يناير 2012)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## رشيد يعقوب (31 يناير 2012)

مشكووووووووووووووور


----------



## smalmhana (31 يناير 2012)

شكرا وجزاك الله ولكني دخلت على الرابط ولم استطع معرفة تحميله


----------



## صياد العلم (31 يناير 2012)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

العفو اخواني في الخدمة


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

اخي ادخل على الرابط ستجد هذه الجملة بالون الاخضر في الاسفل get file اضغط عليها ثم ياتيك نص اعد كتابته ثم اضغط على داونلد واستمتع بالعملاق بحق


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

انشاء الله ما يكونش استهزاء فقط هههه لكان ولو عزيزي في الخدمة دائما


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

اتمنى تكون اعجبتك


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

لو تريدين مخططات فنادق اخرى انا في الخدمة


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

اظن الموظوع لا يستهويكم ههه لاباس موضوع اخر ان شاء الله


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

ارجو وضع رد يا جماعة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

سبحان الله انا اقل لكم لوس انجلس جاتك لبيتك ولا حد معبر الموضوع غريب مفيش حب للاطلاع


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

ارجو التفاعل مع الموضوع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*تصاميم لشقق و فلل تتراوح مساحتها بين 100 و 200 m²*

السلام عليكمو رحمة الله


اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم


http://www.filesin.com/3234D133991/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*تعلم 3ds بالعربي بدووون مايساعدك احد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

انشاء الله تستفيدون من هذا الكتاب المميز


http://www.filesin.com/AB06B133974/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*مراكز ثقافية من طراز عاااالي جدا الامر لا يتصور يا جماعة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله 


نعم كما اشرت في الموضوع طراز عالي و راق اتمنى ينال اعجابكم بالتوفيق انشاء الله




الرابط


http://www.filesin.com/B4066133995/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*منتجعات سياحية لا تفوتوا الفرصة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله


اضنها اجمل المنتجعات السياحية اترككم مع المشروع مستني رد


http://www.filesin.com/802D3134001/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*مركز تجاري بأيدي مصرية على الاوتوكاد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اقدم لكم هذا العمل الكبير لاحد الاخوة المصريين جزاهم الله خيرا تمتعوا بالمشروع 


الرابط http://www.filesin.com/DCA56134009/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*المشرو ع التحفة على الاوتو كاد لمدرسة داخلية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم الى القاء مع مشروع اخر


الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/90D7A134010/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*مشاريع عمارات سكنية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اخوتي هذه مجموعة عمارات جميلة انشاء الله تعجبكم بالتوفيق مع السلامة الى مشروع اخر

الرابط


http://www.filesin.com/C17F3134014/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*صور لمخططات و واجهات و مقاطع لمشروع مركز تجاري اداري*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

اليكم هذه المشروع الجميل حقا ان شاء الله يعجبكم

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/61FD6134028/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*مشروع معهد تعليمي على الاوتوكاد ممتااااااز دائما الاخوة المصريين في الصدارة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اترككم مع المشروع

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/92069134055/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*كتاب جامع للعدييييد من المشاريع المعمارية فنادق مستشفيات منتجعات و الكثير*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

كما هو موضح في العنوان كتاب كبير و جميل اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم استنى منم ردود بارك الله 

فيكم
الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/3A01F134169/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

الله يجزيكم خير اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*الكتاب الصغير في الحجم العضيم في المحتوى comment jardinier How to gardener*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اقدملك هذا الكتاب الرااااائع بحق How to gardener comment jardinier


صورة الكتاب








رابط التحميل http://www.filesin.com/0A82E134756/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*كتاب كيف يفكر المصممون لكل من لديه مشكلة في بداية تصميم مشروعه how designers think*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

كتاب how designers think لكل اخ يواحه صعوبة في التصميم انصحه بهذا الكتاب المفييييييييييييد

صورة الكتاب


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*كتاب كيف يفكر المصممون لكل من لديه مشكلة في بداية تصميم مشروعه how designers think*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

كتاب how designers think لكل اخ يواحه صعوبة في التصميم انصحه بهذا الكتاب المفييييييييييييد

صورة الكتاب 






الرابط 


http://www.filesin.com/58BD8134768/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*مكتبة من المشاريع المعمارية اكثر من 28 مشروع معماري على الاوتوكاد لكم ان تقيموها*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بصراحة كم هائل من المشاريع بين ايديكم الان لا ادري ماذا اسمي و ما ذا اترك في كل المجالات اترككم معها


صور للتاكد من المشاريع انها على الاوتوكاد





























1 http://www.filesin.com/A8423134821/download.html

2 http://www.filesin.com/F57E4134824/download.html

3 http://www.filesin.com/1E6CD134826/download.html

4 http://www.filesin.com/E6F5E134829/download.html

5 http://www.filesin.com/E6F5E134829/download.html

6 http://www.filesin.com/9A61D134831/download.html

7 http://www.filesin.com/219ED134832/download.html

8 http://www.filesin.com/A1E90134843/download.html

9 http://www.filesin.com/D5CC5134844/download.html

10 http://www.filesin.com/0BF49134845/download.html

11 http://www.filesin.com/0C6F2134849/download.html

12 http://www.filesin.com/3C89B134850/download.html

13 http://www.filesin.com/BB493134851/download.html

14 http://www.filesin.com/47DAA134856/download.html

http://www.filesin.com/567DF134855/download.html 15 

http://www.filesin.com/87C85134854/download.html 16

http://www.filesin.com/566E8134853/download.html 17 

18 http://www.filesin.com/74681134858/download.html

19 http://www.filesin.com/19307134862/download.html

20 http://www.filesin.com/9E128134863/download.html

21 http://www.filesin.com/276C9134866/download.html

22 http://www.filesin.com/4C0CF134864/download.html

23 http://www.filesin.com/028EB134875/download.html

24 http://www.filesin.com/66E84134877/download.html

25 http://www.filesin.com/D0CD9134867/download.html

26 http://www.filesin.com/A5225134876/download.html

27 http://www.filesin.com/14ED6134879/download.html

28 http://www.filesin.com/D5620134880/download.html

29 http://www.filesin.com/20B63134881/download.html

30 http://www.filesin.com/7977F134882/download.html


دعواااكم


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*فلل كما تريد وبمساحات كما تريد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة لله

اتنمى ان تنال اعجابكم هذه الباقات الجميلة من الفلل بالتوفيق


1 http://www.filesin.com/737EF134951/download.html

2 http://www.filesin.com/309A4134956/download.html 

3 http://www.filesin.com/8774B134959/download.html

4 http://www.filesin.com/B452E134960/download.html

5 http://www.filesin.com/36496134958/download.html


----------



## readys13 (31 يناير 2012)

*تصميم فندق كااااامل على الاوتوكاد يا سلام علي صممه*

السلام عليكم بصراحة مشروع راااااقي جدا 




















الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/429C2134987/download.html


فك الضغط ropeen


----------



## eng-sharif (1 فبراير 2012)

شكرا


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*دراسة و بحث حول المساحات الخضراء*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

في الحقيقة اود مشاركتكم بهذا الطرح كما هو في العنوان بحث 

مفصل حول المساحات الخضراء اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم :84:

الرابط http://www.filesin.com/FBE82135150/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مخططات جاهزة لمنازل و مباني سكنية*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اقدملكم مجموعة من مخططات لمنازل سكنية و مباني في غاية الروعة اتمنى تنال اعجابكم و شكرا

الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/E7F14135493/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشروع متحف على الاوتوكاد دى التصميم ولا بلاش*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المشروع عبارة عن متحف من طراز عاااااااااالي جدا انصحكم بالمشاهدة بالتوفيق





الروابط مجزاة واجهات و مخططات


http://www.filesin.com/DF166135714/download.html cortes y fachadas

http://www.filesin.com/4D165135715/download.html museo cine 

http://www.filesin.com/2A8D6135776/download.html museo de artes universales

http://www.filesin.com/4174E135780/download.html PRIMERPISO TEATRO


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشروع منزل مع حديقة كبيرة + perspective*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

المشروع كما هو موضح في العنوان منزل سكني مع مزرعة اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم






الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/CD4A5135797/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*كتاب ممتاز حول التخطيط و التصميم الموقعي*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

احوتي اقدملكم كتاب مفيد جدااا لكل طالب في الهندسة Site Planning and Design Handbook

اي كتاب التخطيط و التصميم الموقعي 


صورة الكتاب





الرابط http://www.filesin.com/7DBB0135962/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشروع مركز تسوق على الاوتوكاد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

بصراحة مشروع مركز تسوق ممتاز عجبني اريد ان ريكم اياه اتمنى ان ينال اعجابكم







الرابط http://www.filesin.com/F450C135975/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشروع كلية فنون على الاوتوكاد*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته المشروع اخواني عبارة عن كلية فنون بصراحة اقل شيئ لازم 

تقولوه عنها انها ممتازة اترككم مع لمشروع

الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/B7A9D135989/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشروع مصنع على الاوتوكاد بصراحة غريبة عجيبة*

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

اعرف ان هذا المشروع لم يكن لينتضره احد لكن كونك معماري فيجب ان تعرف كل شيئ عن الاخرين حتى لو لم تكن تشتغل في تخصصهم لذلك قيل المعماري رئيس الاوركسترا الاوركسترا هم الاطباء و الصيادلة و الاداريين في الاداراة و الميكانيكيين و كل رجل له مهنة او عمل يحتاج معه الى فضاء ليشتغل به






الرابط

http://www.filesin.com/F77A3136019/download.html


----------



## readys13 (1 فبراير 2012)

*مشروع نادي ترفيهي على الاوتوكاد*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته

المشروع عبارة عن نادي ترفيهي على الاوتوكاد بصراحة لمسات فنية طيبة جدا ان شاء الله يعجبكم






الرابط http://www.filesin.com/ED9B4136047/download.html


----------



## readys13 (3 فبراير 2012)

السلام عليكم

يا جماعة بارك الله فيكم لا تحرموني من ردودكم و لكان محرك ديزل يتشتغل مكاني لبرد

انا مستنيكم


----------



## jemana (14 فبراير 2012)

و الله عجيب كيف هيك مشروع الادراة ما تثبتو 
شكرااا خيي


----------

